# windows 8 not playing my music



## callumc101 (Mar 7, 2013)

I possess a collection of music that I have taken off a CD. The file format is .wma. I had no problems playing this music on my older, Windows 7 system but when I transferred them to Windows 8 they refused to play. The first screenshot is when trying to play in Windows Media Player and the second is in foobar 2000. I also have some YouTube videos and music downloaded, and this plays fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are the system specs you are using?
There are a couple common causes for this, a older non-WHQL Certified audio or video driver for Win 8.
Or not having the correct codec > Windows 8 Tips: How To Play Back Movies & Music


----------



## callumc101 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am using this PC http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pavilion-G6-2252SA-15-6-inch-Processor-Integrated/dp/B008SPMLWY bought ~a month and a half ago


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Then it's probably not a driver issue


----------



## callumc101 (Mar 7, 2013)

i didnt think so


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you trying to play a song downloaded from a pay service by someone else or one that you downloaded on another computer? If so, the below paragraph may be of interest:



> Typically, media you download from an online service is protected with Digital Rights Management (DRM) technology. Protected media comes with a license containing media usage rights that specify how you can use the content. For example, media usage rights for a song might allow you to play the song on one computer and sync it to a certain number of devices but might prevent you from burning the song to a CD or playing it on a different computer.


----------



## callumc101 (Mar 7, 2013)

I took it of a CD on another computer


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The music is DRM copy protected. Windows Media Player DRM: frequently asked questions


----------

